

Ask HN:What is stooping us from only using Tablets? - dropshopsa

Every use for a computer these days can be found as a webapp or Tablet app, What is stoping us from only using iPads, GalaxyTabs and Other tablets?
======
Maleck_13
I think there is very little stopping us. For consumption of information,
there is nothing quite like a tablet. However it is a little different for
productivity. I can't imagine coding or doing sys admin on a tablet. I'm on a
tablet now :)

